# Planers, planes and questionable flea market finds.



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So I was headed to pick up this from a winning bid on ebay (only bid actually)


























which is powered by this










Which is a 115/220 3 hp motor that seem like it is the size of my truck bed.

While I was picking it up I was offered this (and I've been looking for one so this was a nice addition)



















I plan to fix up and use these 2,* so any information that you may think is helpful would be appreciated.*

And I brought this home, just because I thought it was cool. I have no idea what to do with it.




























*So what would you do with an antique shaper table?*

Stopped by a flea market along the way. Discovered this.










Now I don't usually buy them already restored, but the price was right and I've been looking for a #65 for a while. I don't care for the lacquer used for the jappaning, but I know how to fix that.










And then this.










I walked away from this once, its probably a type 17,18 19ish #3. I've got a half a dozen #3s now I can't get rid of, but there was something nagging me. I was pretty sure I could see a heart through the rust. And I know the SW line came out long after the cap iron screw hole was moved to the bottom.

*So here is the question! What is this blade* that was in this Stanley later type #3? I know its not original, but would like to know what it is from. It has the numbers "140" stamped on the back.

I wound up paying $10 with a #18 with a badly broken sole, but all other part intact. I needed the eccentric lever. (see picture below)










And last but not least, I'm figuring you guys will agree this is worth $2.




























All in all, not a bad saturday.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice haul

That spindle, I wish I was closer

I would love to get that working. 

jamie


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don, you're a dirty, dirty man. That is quite the haul. That kind of day would make my life.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

It is amazing you still have some space left. Nice haul.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Don, I'm with you, I'm baffled. I'm sure you saw the talk about that on the HPOYD forum the other day. Seems like the consensus was type 6 and earlier that had the hole up there??? So why the SW? Maybe a factory screw up?

And very nice haul indeed Don!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe someone has a "stamp" sitting in a back room somewhere??? I have irons with Craftsman stamped on it with the hole at the top, and a Worth iron, with the hole at the top. Both seem to be sargents though.

Nice haul anyway…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Don that's what I call a good day out. That motor is a Hoss. Congrats on your haul I can't wait to see it all working.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

That darra&james has a springfield tag on it but i know at one point in time it was in waterbury ct which is where my mother and most of my family grew up and still live. I alomst bouht one of their tablesaws last year. Id love to find the address for it. Most of those old factories are now abandoned in the city but may still stand. Walt over at brass city may have some good info.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

For the record, yes I agree, worth every bit of 2 bucks and then some.

How do you find this stuff? I'm soooo envious.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! Are you married, Don? My wife would have divorced me by now if I hauled home half the treasures you do.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet she owns stock in evaporust Charlie thats the only logical reason i can find lol.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's funny, chrisstef!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

married 35 years Charlie. She likes to antique as much as I do. All I can say is I hope you're right Chris.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I love the 65. That looks sweet even with the faux japanning. One of my personal favorite blockplanes. Nice haul all around. Hell, I thought I was big time scoring with my james swan gouge. 
Hawk eye or lucky as …... ? Dont know. Congrats


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Don, I'm pretty sure the "140" stamped in the iron means it was made in the 1st quarter of 1940. Oh, NICE GRAB!! on the saw )


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice haul as always.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So the burning question, why is the hole at the top, when they stopped that about 1890?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So I asked this question over here, but hoping someone here can help.

I bought this #3 today and I'm trying to figure out what the iron is.










I walked away from this once, its probably a type 17,18 19ish #3. I've got a half a dozen #3s now I can't get rid of, but there was something nagging me. I was pretty sure I could see a heart through the rust. And I know the SW line came out long after the cap iron screw hole was moved to the bottom.

*So here is the question! What is this blade* that was in this Stanley later type #3? I know its not original, but would like to know what it is from. It has the numbers "140" stamped on the back.










sikrap (Dave) thinks the "140" stamped in the iron means it was made in the 1st quarter of 1940. So why is the hole at the top, when they stopped that about 1890?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice stuff, you are always out there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lost an auction last night, somebody wanted a couple strange planes more than I did. A very rusty DE4c, with "handle damage", and a "Stanley" 5-1/4? The 5-1/4 had a Black painted , plain lever cap. It did have Stanley cast right behind the knob. Lateral lever was NOT a Stanley style, more like a Sargent. Top it off with a "WORTH' stamp on the iron. Something just wasn't right….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So your saying somebody already did the bandit on the 5 1/4.


----------



## joejt (Apr 22, 2007)

What to do with an antique shaper? clean it up, check out the mechanical parts, and use it. Not many woodworkers have shapers, and they are useful tools.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Don, i some wormy chestnut would look amazing on top of that shaper table. That would be one hell of a pub table in my book.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Look like mine weren't the first "Franckein Planes" to be "created", don't it? Would have liked to have gotten that DE4c, just to clean it up. I could have just drove over and picked them up, now someone has to pay the "Bay's" shipping costs…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Joejt, I've got a shaper and really don't need another. I don't use the one I have all that often. There are some things I don't mind having duplicates of, a shaper doesn't make it to that list.

Chris, it can be holding up your bourbon pretty quick like. I don't have much in it and I'd love somebody to get some use out of it. It'd take a pretty pathetic offer to get turned down.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

My friend got this at the market today,

Made by McPherson Brothers Glasgow

Cost me £5. It may be a hopeless case

It feels good though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea never know until you start cleaning her up.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the planer is made by Parks. Go over to OWWM.com and search the Craftsman photo index to be sure. I have a Craftsman shaper with some cutters I picked up at an auction for $50. Haven't built a base yet, but it was much cheaper than buying a dedicated router for a table.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I went to owwm.com. The 306 in the beginning of the serial number references Belsaw. I can find a model that looks just like it, just not that model itself.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There is another Craftsman/Belsaw planer on LJ's listed here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38059#reply-463708


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don you travel and get to look for all these wonderful finds. I have emptied all the good ones within 100 miles of my house. ( It makes William nuts) Keep us informed.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Don, I think that plane blade is from a circular plane, possibly a #113. The circular planes and the #3 could use each other's irons. I know it doesn't explain the 140, but that is my theory.

Nice haul,

David


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That shaper table is awesome, but yeah. What to do with it?? Love the saw and iron and planer. Nice additions, congrats!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Interesting info on the shaper

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=443
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6085


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Getting closer on the planer. After closer inspection its a craftsman 306 912*1* planer. Seems it was made by Foley-Belsaw, but its the same as a Belsaw 9123 I believe. (Belsaw and Foley-Belsaw is 2 different companies now)

Also wired up the motor and found it to work.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Late to the party as always. Looks like you finally found your D8 with the thumb grip! Nice finds!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Don

great info on the shaper

I would like to see that running

it has a rebellious sort of look 

I missed this first time round


----------

